# External filter



## robert19 (Feb 26, 2012)

i have the roma 125 litre its currently running the u3 filter that the tank came with but decided to upgrade to a external iv done alitte research about them this will be my first extenal filter so any advise is welcome 

im unsure what extenal to get atm im looking at fluval 206 or the all pond solutions but not sure what one 1000/1400/2000 what filter would be best to use?

All pond solutions:All Pond Solutions Aquarium Fish Tank External Canister Filter EF Range + Media | eBay

fluval 206: Fluval 206 External Filter For 200ltr Aqurium Fish Tank | eBay


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Just to confuse you more!

A lot of turtle keepers use the Eheim 2213, 2215 or 2217 external filters - all very reliable and seem to keep going for years. Alfagrog is the recommended media.

Amazon currently are the cheapest, but the 2213s keep going out of stock simply because of their very competitive price I imagine.


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

I personally don't like the fluval externals, they've come a long way but still feel a little cheap and plasticy to me. Eheim are by far the best externals on the market. Although you pay a premium for them they last for years. Also, a little like mercedes benz they continue to make parts for every filter for 25 years, meaning you can keep it going even longer. 
Imitation being the best form of flattery AquaOne filters look and act a lot like Eheims but without the price tag and only a slight dip in quality. The Eheim media is fantastic as well, the efisubrate pro is great and can be bought on it's own and put in other filters to boost their performance.


----------



## Ony (Oct 19, 2012)

I have the APS 1000 which has been going strong for 2 years with no major issues. Its quiet, its cheap and it works so I wouldn't hesitate to get another.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I've got the Fluval 205 and 306, so can guess the 206 is somewhere in between. To me they're ok but you may want a bit more power even in a 125. I have two 125L tanks, one has the 306, the other has a 105+205 combined.

I just got an Aquamanta EFX1000 from Maidenhead aquatics, although I don't have a running impression yet as it is being fitted right now. That's £100-ish. 

On that basis, the APS one may be best value. Although I don't have experience of them personally, they do seem generally popular.


----------



## MrMorelia (Apr 15, 2011)

Have a look at aquamanta externals, I have 2 efx1200's Very very good + 3year guarantee speaks for itself


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I've had 2 different sized APS ones, a good filter with lots of space for media. Only sold them as I didn't need them any more. Right now I use a TMC V2 Powerbox 200.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Depends on the species you're keeping. I use allpondsolutions and always go for the biggest I can fit in. Don't look great but they're hidden underneath and work very well.


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Personally for a tank that size I would go for the jbl e900, good value extremely easy to set up and clean out, never had any problems with mine


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Aquamanta EFX1000 now installed and running... makes a bit of a noise when close up. My Fluvals are quieter.


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

To add, JBL is literally silent


----------

